# Probléme Ctrl + S



## pieanne

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer Mozilla, et depuis, le raccourci "Ctrl + S" ne fonctionne plus *sur le forum* pour envoyer mes posts (il fonctionne toujours pour mes messageries)

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée pour le rétablir?

Merci


----------



## Jana337

Try Alt + S.


----------



## pieanne

Oops, I meant Alt + S...

And no, it doesn't work...


----------



## Trisia

I never knew that shortcut exsisted 

It doesn't work, by the way. Maybe it's a Firefox thing.


----------



## Jana337

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=1483168&postcount=15 - try reading the brown part. If it does not help, I will look into it tomorrow.


----------



## pieanne

Thank you, Jana 
But I do use access keys...
I wouldn't want to disable them.
I think I'll have to get used to hitting the "submit" button


----------



## pieanne

It's quite handy when you're sending emails...



Trisia said:


> I never knew that shortcut exsisted
> 
> It doesn't work, by the way. Maybe it's a Firefox thing.


----------



## jann

hello Pieanne,

You can submit a post with two keystrokes: after you have finished typing in the reply box, hit TAB.  This will highlight the "Post reply" button.  Then hit ENTER to submit your post. 

(You must hit TAB twice to submit a PM - the first time to pass the message smilies, and the second to highlight submit.)

Hope it helps...


----------



## pieanne

Let me try...


----------



## pieanne

It works!!!

Great!!!

Thank you, Jann!


----------



## mkellogg

I know the thread is old, but I just saw it.

Firefox, in their wisdom, decided that such shortcuts need a "shift" in them.  I think I even complained about it in Firefox's forums. 

So Alt-S, is now Alt-Shift-S for Firefox.  (I'm testing it now...)


----------



## cuchuflete

For MAC users with OS X, *control+s* works, without shift or tab.


----------



## pieanne

Thank you!
I'm afraid I've got rid of Firefox, so all my old shortcuts are working again!


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Pieanne - I checked your configuration (yes, I can).
You should use a mouse that's easier to click on.


----------

